# Insurance for a day?



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

I was just wondering if it is possible to insure a car for just 1 day?

I need to swap the insurance from the Gtst to the GTR this weekend but I still need the Gtst insured if someone wants to test drive it.

Does anyone know if it's possible to get it insured for the day or the weekend maybe?

My insurance is with Adrian Flux at the moment.

Thought I'd ask here before ringing them.

Cheers

Nik


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

A lot of insurance companies allow an overlap between cars if you're changing them. Some allow just a few hours but some good ones allow up to a month on both cars. I don't know which end of the spectrum Adrian Flux is at though  Most people face this problem so I imagine insurance companies must have short term insurance for this purpose.


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks alot, I will give them a ring and see what they say.


----------



## Crazy Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

If someone wants to test drive your car then surely they need to be insured, or does your policy cover any driver?

Your fully comp insurance won't cover you if someone else crashes your car.


----------



## R32 NIK (Oct 8, 2004)

Good point, I will have to look into it a bit further me thinks.

Cheers

Nik


----------

